# The Metal Foundry - it arrived!



## Leec

It arrived today. Really nice simple packaging. Like a digipak sort of packaging. 5 discs.

That's the best thing about it for me at the moment. Why? Because disc number 3 was fucked. It wouldn't install. Crashed my PC twice, and encountered a disc reading error on another time. I've just had to post it back.

I can't say I'm _that_ impressed with Time & Space's attitude. The first guy I spoke, I explained the situation, and he said, "you'll need to grab a screen capture of the error."
I explained very thoroughly what the error was, and said it takes about 40 minutes to get to that point, so could I just post it back and get a replacement. He initially stayed silent, then said I'd need to send the screen grab. I had to explain the error thoroughly, that there wasn't an error code or anything useful, just simply the disc wouldn't read. 
He said I'd have to speak to the support manager. So I did. I spoke to him and he seemed to know a little more about how it installs, and he said "ok, get it back to us. Once we get it, we'll send you out a new one".

So now I have to wait another week before I can install it. Bumface!


----------



## Apophis

Congrats


----------



## Zak1233

dont you just love it when that happens 
i got an import game from play asia once which took 2 weeks to arrive, and what do you know, it was broke! lol so i had to wait basically another month to get a working copy of it (2 weeks roughly for me to send it back and 2 weeks for them to send me another copy)


----------



## MF_Kitten

not really the same thing, but me and my fiancè ordered a season of carnivalè, and when it arrived we had two disc #3 and no #4, or something equally useless. recently, a friend of mine ordered season 2 of extras, and got two disc #2 and no #1, so she basically didn't have any of the actual episodes 

we sent our dvds back and got a new one (and amazon never gave us the money back that they promised they'd give us. bah!), and our friend got a free replacement sent to her. yayz!

anyways, it's good that they're actually replacing it, and the first guy you spoke to was a dumbass


----------



## Coryd

I had problems installing my copy of MF as well....


----------



## drmosh

damn 
I still haven't received mine.


----------



## IamLukas

drmosh said:


> damn
> I still haven't received mine.



+1


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

Same, i have an error on disc 4, file is fucked on it :/

I do, however, have a copy of disc3 that works for me.

How difficult do you reckon it is to burn a copy of disc4 for me, and i burn one of disc3 for you?

May solve the problem, as i think the discs aren't protected. It's not piracy, but a workaround possibly.

I got in touch with them, they asked me to send them my address, hopefully that means they're sending replacement discs...


----------



## drmosh

I think in the case of you having legally bought it and one disc is fucked, download it.


----------



## drmosh

well will you look at that. I just got my copy of MF and my disc 2 has problems. what. the. fuck. toontrack?

edit: looks like disc 3 of mine has a problem too. Toontrack's support forums claims it's a problem with switching between the layers on the DVD but I think it boils down to having used the cheapest shit DVD, pressing and printing option available. The DVDs don't spin on their axis properly as you can head by the ton of noise made on some of them on spinning up in the drive.

The support forum also states to use the contact form and request replacement DVDs by *stating your order number* on the form ( http://www.toontrack.com/contact_order.asp?keepThis=true&TB_iframe=true&width=250&height=480 )


----------



## IamLukas

Uh damn...is there anyone, who got "The Metal Foundry" up and running without errors and shit?
Mine should arrive today....hopefully it's not fucked up?!?


----------



## drmosh

So, it turns out discs 2, 3 and 4 have a problem on mine. I managed to get 2 and 3 copied using different DVD drives, but 4 is a lost cause.


----------



## Stephen

Got mine working when i got it Last Thurs.

No idea if its because I'm using a mac or not but i didn't have any errors.


----------



## Coryd

IamLukas said:


> Uh damn...is there anyone, who got "The Metal Foundry" up and running without errors and shit?
> Mine should arrive today....hopefully it's not fucked up?!?



Mine is working without errors. I had some errors when it was installing though. I think the error was something about not being able to copy a certain file. In this case i just stopped the install of the disc i was on and took it out, put it back in again and continued. Sometimes i had to do this more than once on several discs.....


----------



## Leec




----------



## Greg Pope

Leec said:


> but first they're going to my homey Greg so he can install it.



Sweet!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

That's cool, especially since my dvd burner has quit working...

Apparently replacement discs are in the mail. hmmmmm....


----------



## IamLukas

Yayyyy it arrived...and noooo DVD 1 is fucked 
Had to create a backup of DVD 1 and then I could install the whole thing...shame on you Toontrack...
I'll post some new stuff very soon...


----------



## ralphy1976

so i guess and hope really that this software is fucking awesome..once it works!!??? otherwise that's seriously fucked up!!!


----------



## zimbloth

I believe you can download the software directly from the Toontrack website. Wouldnt this be a good alternative if they seem to have QC issues w/ the cds?


----------



## drmosh

zimbloth said:


> I believe you can download the software directly from the Toontrack website. Wouldnt this be a good alternative if they seem to have QC issues w/ the cds?



You can only download part of it, not the entire sample set.


----------



## Santuzzo

I got mine in the mail tow days ago. Installing went fine, nop problems.
But in operation Cubase crashed when I loaded a preset/kit that needed lots of RAM, but that seems to be a Cubase issue (that's what Toontrack support tolde me).
But when I ran MF with Toontrack solo I got a runtiem error once and another crash today. No idea what that is. Maybe still some bugs that they will fix after a while with an update patch.

I love the sounds, though!!!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Good god that must be annoying, and what's worse is you don't know that the disk is fucked until you try to use it. This makes multi-disk games a pain in the ass too.

Also, why make such a nice program and then use the cheapest production of the physical medium possible? Does not compute.


----------



## Variant

Mighty Marco left it on my desk to install. I should probably load it up. Are there any mixdown presets (i.e. compressed & wet) with it. I'm still running S2.1 dry and hate it. Just too lazy to spend 1000 hours getting a good processed sound. I was hoping for a good starting point.


----------



## cadenhead

Variant said:


> Mighty Marco left it on my desk to install. I should probably load it up. Are there any mixdown presets (i.e. compressed & wet) with it. I'm still running S2.1 dry and hate it. Just too lazy to spend 1000 hours getting a good processed sound. I was hoping for a good starting point.



Let me know if you have any problems so I can call ToonTrack. I believe they have some presets on their website. If so, bring your memory stick on Saturday.


----------



## friendforafoe

So I finally recieved my copy of Metal Foundry in the mail ... The whole time I was installing I was looking at SS.org and the Toontrack forums and seeing all the problems people were having and even with replacement discs, some were still having problems. 

My asshole was puckered the whole time during install after reading issue after issue people were having. Disc 3 started making horrible noises in my drive ... 15 stress-induced cigarettes and almost two hours later, Disc 5 completed it's install and I was happier than a pig rolling in shit. I hope you guys get your replacement discs and they install without a hitch, because Metal Foundry is awesome ... like whoa


----------



## Variant

*Could not copy "SL-MetalFoundry/eula.html" From DVD. Try Again?
*

 Any suggestions? Try again doesn't work.


----------



## cyril v

jeebus this stuff sounds like a pain., this is how stuff ends up being posted on download sites.


----------



## zimbloth

Variant said:


> *Could not copy "SL-MetalFoundry/eula.html" From DVD. Try Again?
> *
> 
> Any suggestions? Try again doesn't work.



That message comes up when you're not installing it in the right directory. Click on the 'browse' thing and make sure the proper folder is selected (ie: c:\program files\toontrack\superior\whatever). That message came up on mine as well. I just did what I described and then it worked fine.


----------



## Variant

^
 Thanks... I'll try to finger that out. I'd rep. you but apparently I rep'd your awesomeness recently.


----------



## zimbloth

Variant said:


> ^
> Thanks... I'll try to finger that out. I'd rep. you but apparently I rep'd your awesomeness recently.



Haha, no problem man. Good luck with it


----------



## JoshuaLogan

the overheads in the metal foundry sound really good.. i'm digging it so far. still need some sample replacing/augmenting on snare and kick but everything sounds much better, especially the cymbals


----------



## Hýrukante

i still amazed by how unlucky i have been with my copy, so i thought i'd share this epic tale! 

got my copy yesterday, disk 1 is good!

Although... disks 2,3,4 AND! 5 are all fucked... how shit.


tried everything to get them working too, but the info on the disk is just flat out corrupt.

Bah!


----------



## DrewsifStalin

Mine had huge issues, had to copy some files onto my brothers laptop then flash drive them onto mine.


----------



## Hýrukante

Im still hoping I can find a fix though.

I tried manually dragging and dropping the files from the disk into the folder but I get an error message at some point saying 'Invalid MS-DOS Function' or sometimes it will just freeze up.

Did you have any of these problems?

If so did using your brothers laptop help?


----------



## DrewsifStalin

The only issue i had was that it would say something to the effect of "this file is corrupt"


----------



## Hýrukante

i got it working! 

i had to take out my DVD-rom drive and replace it with a very old one i had lying around. no idea what is going on but it didn't seem to like the newer, and faster drive :S

it still wouldn't install on its own, but i was able to drag and drop the files into my Hard drive.

then i had to install the program with the basic package, because it wouldn't run unless i did. then i transferred the files i to the metal foundry 'sounds' folder and it worked like a charm.

i can't get over how amazing this sounds! some of the presets are seriously awesome!! the room mics bring it all to life in such a good way. it sound so much more natural and clear than what i'm used to hearing


----------

